# محطات تحلية مياه الابار والبحر - محطات معالجة الصرف الصحي



## محمد حمدالله (10 مايو 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء
السلام عليكم
اخوكم مهندس كهرباء عملت حديثاً بشركة لإدارة المحطات ( توليد الطاقة الكهربية(مولدات ديزل) - محطات تحلية مياه الابار والبحر - محطات معالجة الصرف الصحي )
ارجو من لديه معلومة عن هذه المحطات واسلوب عملها واعطالها ان ينشر تلك المعلومة او يرسلها لي سواء كانتمن الناحية الكهربية او الميكانيكية او الكيميائية
و السلام عليكم


----------



## محمد حمدالله (9 يونيو 2006)

شكرا علي عدم الرد


----------



## عماد ممدوح (10 يونيو 2006)

أخي الفاضل:
محطات التحلية لها أنواع كثيرة وكذلك محطات الكهرباء 
وضح ما تريد السؤال عنه
ووضح نوعيات المحطات إن كانت Ro أم نوع أخر وماهي نوع الماكينات المستخدمة


----------



## El Hassan (12 يونيو 2006)

*Handbooks*

Essalem aleikom warahmatou ALLAh wa baraketouh.
Aki fi ELLEh,
may be you can find some books about water treatement on this link:
http://www.allislam.net/vb/showthread.php?t=5604


----------



## مهندس مقيم (16 يونيو 2006)

اخي العزيز يجب تحديد نوعية المحطات فهنالك المجمعات المائية والمحطات المركزية لكل واحدة تصميم يختلف عن الاخرى لذا حاول تحديد النوع وان شاء تعالى ساقوم باعطئك ما تريد لانه حاليا نقوم بتنصيب مجمعات لتحلية المياه


----------



## مهندس مقيم (16 يونيو 2006)

جرب هذا الموقع ان شاء الله يفيد
www.*project*clean*water*.org


----------



## مهندس مقيم (16 يونيو 2006)

هذا الموقع في جميع المعلومات عن اجهزة فحص المياه الصالحة للشرب 
www.lamotte.com


----------



## م ب (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا أخ مهندس مقيم


----------



## agras (6 يونيو 2009)

أيضا"..أنا أعمل في مجال تحلية الآبار..ونعمل بنظام الr.o..فإذا كانت هناك أي معلومات عن شركات تعمل في هذا المجال أرجو الإفادة..


----------



## الشاهين ابوحازم (11 يونيو 2009)

بالنسبه للاخ grasهناك شركة الكوثر السعوديه تعمل في حقل تحلية مياه الابار 
اما الاخ محمد فنرجو منه تحديد ماذا يريد بالضبط لنحاول الافاده بقدر المستطاع
شكرا للجميع


----------



## agras (13 يونيو 2009)

شكراً لإهتمامك الأخ / شاهين...لكن إذا أمكن إعطائي more details about this company for contact them ..


----------



## ايمن حسين (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## sofia ashaia (21 يونيو 2009)

اريد المساعده في مشروعي بكلية الهندسه اريد كتب سهلة التحميل و تقارير وابحاث عن 
design of plant treatment for electroplating waste water from heavy metals (Cr , Fe ,Ni ,Mn) by adsorption ارجو الرد السريع


----------



## agras (22 يونيو 2009)

ممكن تشوفي موقع إسمو Bently فيه معلومات مرة مفيدة..ممكن تنفعك..ونحن في الخدمة..


----------



## lolobom (19 مايو 2010)

أنا أعمل في مكتب إستشاري ومطلوب مني عمل مواصفات لمصنع تعبئة المياه المعدنية ويوجد بئر بذلك المكان وأريد معرفة مكونات المحطة التي سوف تعالج مياة البئر قبل الإستخدام


----------



## ســارة (17 يونيو 2010)

ياجماعة انا بشتغل فى شركة استيراد وتصدير بنستورد مكونات محطات التحلية وقطع الغيار بالنسبة للميمبرين وكمان الكيماويات اللى بتستخدم فى معالجة المياه . ياريت تحددو نوع المحطة اللى عاوزين تعرفو مكوناتها


----------



## احمد ع ميرغني (6 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاتة 
ارجو المساعدة بتوفير معلومات لمحطات تحلية المياه r.o
وجزاكم الله خبرا


----------

